# Desktop Window Manager Has Stopped Working



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, x64 Family 15 Model 67 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152617 MB, Free - 92690 MB; D: Total - 280000 MB, Free - 248818 MB; E: Total - 280000 MB, Free - 279891 MB; F: Total - 393867 MB, Free - 346267 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M2N4-SLI
Antivirus: ZoneAlarm Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

Several months ago, a dialog box started appearing at log in stating that the Desktop Window Manager had stopped working. It happens on every account on the computer. I've run sfc /scannow (no damage detected), run the startup repair utility from the Windows install CD, and conducted a memory test (no failures). The video drivers have been updated and two anti-virus checkers report no infections.

The Desktop Windows Manager Service is set to automatic and appears to be running after login. However, the event viewer reports:

Faulting application name: Dwm.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc225
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0010ae2c
Faulting process id: 0xea0
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce494b3ef37a04
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: 7fbedfca-b53e-11e2-ae4a-0017315fb727

How do I prevent the DWM from failing? I'm I looking at a reinstall of the OS?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what psu

make
model
wattage

check for a bios update and reinstall directx are the only things i found that you have not already tried


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

dai said:


> what psu
> 
> make
> model
> ...


It appears to be an Antec SmartPower 450W.

How do I reinstall directX?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/179113

your psu is low quality 70%efficiency

todays computers require 80% or better

although your card is low power the min i use for pcie systems is a quality 550w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151093

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153168


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

I fail to see how replacing the power supply can affect the running of a Window's service without other symptoms, such as BSoDs, graphics anomalies, application crashes, etc. And why only at startup? Arguably, the PSU effect would be seen when the system is under stress, internal temps have risen, and more devices used. Since the DWM only seems to fail at startup, this course of action seems weak and I would need to see some more evidence that this approach is justified.

In fact, the PSU is newer than the rest of the machine, having been replaced 3 years ago with a more powerful one. No additional h/w has been added, other than the replacement 6570 last summer.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i just posted those so if you went out and bought one you would not buy low quality crap


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Many thanks for the suggestions and I'll be doing a little more homework before I decide to replace the PSU again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

did you follow the ms link i gave you


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, but it tells me only how to download what I already have. How do I uninstall and reinstall? Can I, in fact, do this?

I've run dxdiag and there are no errors.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/details.aspx?id=35


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Reinstalling DirectX has not solved the problem.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try a clean boot

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-us


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, but the problem persists. Safe mode?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, but the problem persists. I tried Safe Mode and the dialog box didn't appear. However, in recovering from Safe Mode, the computer failed its first boot and I had to force a cold start which brought me to the Recovery Tools.

After all of that, booting normally still results in the DWM failing.

If the service is running, is there really a problem? How do I know if the system isn't working as it's suppose to?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

in msconfig startup

untick all non ms boxes and see if it boots normally without the problem


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Clean boot tried. No change.

Updated the BIOS, no change, although I had to dis- and reconnect my USB k/b and mouse to get them working again. That was potentially scary since I thought the BIOS update was either incorrect or had to be rolled back.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

after a bios update do a cmos reset and re optimise the bios

did you untick and check if the problem was still there


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, so what's a CMOS reset? First I've ever heard of that.

And, what do I need to untick?

The problem is definitely still there.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it will be listed in your manual

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

any box that is listed as microsoft untick it

then boot normally

if the problem has gone,re tick 1 box at a time and reboot until the problem reappears then you will have isolated the cause

if the problem is still there after unticking the boxes and rebooting

then just retick all the boxes


----------



## DJ Masters (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for all of your advice, dai. I have not gone through the CMOS reset procedure but can confirm the new BIOS is installed (at least according to the POST screen).

A completely clean boot (nothing except Windows services started) still has the problem so proceeding any further enabling/disabling seems pointless. I might try it again with the new bios - you never know.

Only a safe mode boot doesn't have the error and I assume that's because safe mode doesn't start the WDM service in the first place.

I did notice that Windows reported that my NVIDIA drivers had crashed. Too bad I have an ATI/ASUS grfx card since last summer when the NVIDIA card failed. I've tried to uninstall the NVIDIA drivers but the Control Panel uninstall didn't work. I used Drive Sweeper and deleted the NVIDIA directories, but the problem persists.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

your m/b has a nvidia chipset,so nvidia drivers on your machine will be there for that

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M2N4SLI/#specifications

run your m/board setup cd

you still need to do this

in msconfig startup

untick all non ms boxes and see if it boots normally without the problem


----------

